# Jackson Lake Tournaments



## SkeeterEater (Aug 3, 2011)

What happened to the Jackson lake tournaments thread?


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 3, 2011)

I dont know, they tend to get nasty and the mods will delete them


----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 3, 2011)

It had something to do with this....


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 3, 2011)

i deleted it..... i got tired of all the fuss...


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 3, 2011)

thats funny Hunter Heaven


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2011)

Sad to see it go. Now I got to find another place to


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 4, 2011)

skeetereater u gonna b there tomorrow night?


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Sad to see it go. Now I got to find another place to



No u dont, just stir it on the new thread


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 4, 2011)

no more "braggn`" for me......


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 4, 2011)

this guy taught me a few things and they worked on Jackson!!!! Thanks Roland!!!!


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 4, 2011)

oh braggn` again....lol


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 4, 2011)

and these guys helped me too! Gary,, Buster,, and Jason!!!


----------



## SkeeterEater (Aug 5, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> skeetereater u gonna b there tomorrow night?



I live in Canton plus I'm working today and not sure if I can leave early.....If I can I still may not come, that's a lot of driving to fish for 4 hours. When is the next full day or full night tournament?


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 5, 2011)

SkeeterEater said:


> I live in Canton plus I'm working today and not sure if I can leave early.....If I can I still may not come, that's a lot of driving to fish for 4 hours. When is the next full day or full night tournament?



im not sure but i will check..


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 5, 2011)

U mean Roland actually was ur net man with a fish in hand?? Thats pretty good right there...considering he comes across as so selfish, not my favorite angler at all, but that is pretty cool right there. Not many can say "Roland was my net man."


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 5, 2011)

steve,, he was ok to fish with. it turned out better than i expected. he did get a lil ill  when i caught a 5lber..


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> U mean Roland actually was ur net man with a fish in hand?? Thats pretty good right there...considering he comes across as so selfish, not my favorite angler at all, but that is pretty cool right there. Not many can say "Roland was my net man."



I bet ol Roland learned alot from ol Deep......


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 6, 2011)

we got 3rd tonight and big bass,,,Benji Cleary won with 10lbs....heres  my partner Brandon with bb 5lbs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow!! Looks like you do have partner after all. Thats awsome man. Good to see you give your partner props!!!


----------



## slabhunter (Aug 9, 2011)

So when are the tourneys at Jackson held and at which Marina? 

Eons ago I fished a few evening four hour deals out of Walker Harris and enjoyed it thoroughly....except when one of those pop-up lightening frog stranglin thunderstorms catches you on the water .


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 11, 2011)

slabhunter said:


> So when are the tourneys at Jackson held and at which Marina?
> 
> Eons ago I fished a few evening four hour deals out of Walker Harris and enjoyed it thoroughly....except when one of those pop-up lightening frog stranglin thunderstorms catches you on the water .


Berrys Marina
tues night: 7pm-10pm $52 per boat
fri night 7pm-11pm  $62 per boat


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2011)

How about some updates deep......


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 12, 2011)

left b4 weigh in,,,, bad storm was coming and we didnt catch a thing!!!!


----------



## fburris (Aug 14, 2011)

They sure did bite this AM, I guess they were finally hungry.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2011)

Any results on Tues. night? Looks like you have lost interest in this thread deep. We need updates twice a week brother!!!!!!!


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 18, 2011)

benji cleary won tues with 14lbs,,,,,my partner got 2nd and BB,,, i didnt fish..


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> benji cleary won tues with 14lbs,,,,,my partner got 2nd and BB,,, i didnt fish..



Whats your partners name?


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Whats your partners name?



Dragmaster


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

I think ol deep and dragmaster have won another one.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 30, 2011)

tonights the last one!!!!


----------



## Dragmaster (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep tuesdays and fridays are over again, and I already miss it. Nothing like good times, with old frends.


----------



## Dragmaster (Sep 7, 2011)

Ther is a turny out of berrys this saterday dont know if anyone will show as it being on opening weekend of bow season.


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 9, 2011)

good luck Brandon!!! i hope im draggn` out ole mossy horns in the am!!!!


----------



## BassHawg1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yall just keep hunten and let me have more room on the lake  cause they sure are bitten now


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 14, 2011)

April is on my mind!!!!


----------



## Old Dude (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine to


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 14, 2011)

Heck March is on my mind...lol.. April is too far away..lol


----------

